# Daniel Arnold: NYC Streets



## cgw (Feb 1, 2022)

To me, this is a welcome and refreshing step beyond Winogrand-style street shooting:









						The Humans of Daniel Arnold’s New York
					

The photographer chronicles the interstitial weirdness of the city and the people in it, who are often too caught up in the busy stream of existence to pause and reflect on their lives.




					www.newyorker.com
				




Still looking for a copy of his "Pickpocket" book.


----------



## Warhorse (Feb 2, 2022)

Interesting read.


----------



## cgw (Feb 2, 2022)

Warhorse said:


> Interesting read.


Subscriptions aren't giveaway-priced but the New Yorker has been a personal life raft for years, especially over the last 18 months.


----------



## terri (Feb 4, 2022)

Some great stuff in there.    Thanks for the link!


----------

